# Hello..and general info wanted



## Slogun (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi from Minnesota….great Bulletin Board you have here.

I’m in the market for a new lawn tractor. My current one, a Craftsman, has nine years of use and has been utterly reliable but I foresee maintenance coming up that I don’t have the time to worry about. I’ve narrowed it down to two machines. A YT 3000 28922 
Hydra. and a JD LA 115. Why these two models? Because most other makes/models are using either the newer Twin Cylinder B&S or a Kohler Courage. These are both newer engines (I think) and some negative reports I’ve read indicate they are yet to be proven reliable. My current Craftsman has a Single B&S 17HP Platinum engine. The YT 3000 I’m interested in has a Single 21HP B&S and the JD has a 19.5 Single, both platinum’s. These engines have been around a while with decent history on them.

Now the tranny is my focus on these two machines. The JD from what I’ve read uses a T40 a lighter duty version of a K46. JD specs it that way…which bugs me a little. The real deal K46 goes in their X models, from what I’ve read. 
I don’t have a clue what the YT 3000 has. One area on the web stated the YT’s have a K46 but, I’m not sure. My current Craftsman has a HydroGear 319-0650…It’s been great!

So, my question is…anyone know what tranny the YT uses? Any opinions on it? Also, feel free to chime in on my tractor choices. Or recommend other models.

The price difference to me on the the Sears and JD is about $325.00 which I would probably gain back someday on resale of the JD, so that’s not a big issue to me.

What I’d really like is an Intek Two Cylinder Extended Life… if I was convinced it’s a good engine. I’m not much of a risk taker and I’d like at least 10yrs out of a new tractor before any major issues spring up. ....Thanks.


----------



## Slogun (Dec 31, 2009)

Correction, the current transmission for my 9 yr old Craftsman is a Peerless. Anyone know what Craftsman or Husqvarna are useing now?


----------



## Slogun (Dec 31, 2009)

Just found it. Looks like Husqvarna uses a Tufftorq K46BT so I assume Craftsman does too. Shame on JDeere. Thanks...you guys are great.


----------

